# Gamma - NZXT or CM K380



## RohanM (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello guys,
need opinions.

which one is best & why ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

Whats your budget?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 24, 2013)

3k max


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2013)

go for K380

Looks sexy and is 3k

go for it for
1:killer looks
2:tool less design
3:good cable magament
4: provision for water cooling
5:ample options for cooling [front intake, bottom, top, back side]
6: windowed side panel
7: PSU mounting at the bottom
8: extra large graphics card support
9: very strong and good build quality
10: USB 3 fromt panel 
11: Jack sensing HD front panel audio- ac97 is old
my fingerprints, not my PC though 
*imageshack.us/a/img692/2827/img20130519134424.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img689/8616/img20130518142023.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img407/7972/img20130519132430.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img515/282/img20130518145047.jpg


----------



## RohanM (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ wow thanks for the pics, looks sexy.... It's also available on snapdeal...
So should I go for K380 now ?

Cooler Master K380 CPU Cabinet - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2013)

go for it.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 25, 2013)

You can also consider NZXT Source 210 Window

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/25/gu4a8a6u.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/25/2enubeju.jpg

@Gollum - That's neatly done, good cable management. Wish I could do that


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> You can also consider NZXT Source 210 Window
> 
> *img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/25/gu4a8a6u.jpg
> 
> ...



lol dude the second photo is just a test build with no cable management. But compared to your pic, lol dude just lol
I like the LED's where did you get those from?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 25, 2013)

Where is the power button placed in K380?


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 25, 2013)

slantly on top edge  \


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Where is the power button placed in K380?



*imageshack.us/a/img194/5352/img20130518142037.jpg


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 25, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol dude the second photo is just a test build with no cable management. But compared to your pic, lol dude just lol
> I like the LED's where did you get those from?



I decided to pimp it up  ; )

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1929833

NZXT Sleeved LED Kit 1 m 12 LEDs from Prime ABGB @ INR 650


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img194/5352/img20130518142037.jpg


That's a damn sexy case! How does this stand against Corsair 200R (of course not in terms of design )? I bought a 200r, regretting my choice now..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2013)

sygeek said:


> That's a damn sexy case! How does this stand against Corsair 200R (of course not in terms of design )? I bought a 200r, regretting my choice now..



200r is good and way better in case of cable management and airflow
I really like the placement from the CPU power cable hole in the case
But yea it looks like an old PC case totally boring and not worth showing off
*encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRVoaRQ4RG3exfK6dUgLhyffEwmFHkOLWkLUVYdU7_qbSQTklVk8Q


----------



## RohanM (Jun 25, 2013)

So guys I am going for CM K380 now. I want looks & it's damn sexy...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 25, 2013)

200R gets a vote to be honest, followed by Bitfenix outlaw and maybe K380.


----------

